# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ★حصري ... مباريات السودان في تصفيات كأس العالم البرازيل 2014 بالزمان والمكان★

## امير الشامى

*
طبعاً كما يعلم البعض اقيمت قرعة تصفيات كأس العالم للقارة الأفريقية يوم 31 يوليو الماضي 
قدمت 52 دولة من أصل 53 طلب المشاركة في التصفيات بسبب انسحاب موريتانيا..

وتم تقسيم المنتخبات الأفريقية في الدور الثاني على 10 مجموعات تتكون كل مجموعة من 4 منتخبات
كذلك قام الاتحاد الدولي الFIFA بوضع المباريات المحددة والخاصة بسنة 2011 و2012 فقط !!
بالنسبة لمنتخب السودان تم وضع مبارة في موقع الفيفا وهي المبارةالأولى مع زامبيا .. 
و وضع ال FIFA والأتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أجندة المباريات بحسب التاريخ ولكنه لم يضع جدول المباريات بشكل كامل !!
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*ومن هذا المنبر سوف أضع جدول مباريات منتخب السودان في المجموعة الرابعة (D) قبل أي وسيلة أعلامية 

بل قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الFIFA والاتحاد الأفريقي ال CAF !!
كذلك التصفيات التمهيدية للمجموعة الرابعة (D) والتي تم اعفاء منتخب السودان من خوض هذه التصفيات نظراً لتقدم تصنيفنه الدولي 



 الدور الأول (التمهيدي للمجموعة الرابعة) نظام خروج المغلوب (ذهاب وأياب)






 الجولة
 اليوم
 التاريخ 
 الشهر
 السنة
 صاحب الأرض
 الزائر



 الأولى
 الجمعة
 11
 نوفمبر (11)
 2011
 ليسوتو
 بورندي



 الثانية
 الثلاثاء
 15
 نوفمبر (11)
 2011
 بورندي
 ليسوتو







 الدور الثاني (المجموعة الرابعة) نظام دوري 4 منتخبات ذهاب واياب






 الجولة
 اليوم
 التاريخ 
 الشهر
 السنة
 صاحب الأرض
 الزائر



 الأولى
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 3,2,1
 يونيو (6)
 2012
 غانا
 الفائز من ليسوتو و بورندي



 الأولى
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 3,2,1
 يونيو (6)
 2012
 السودان
 زامبيا



 الثانية
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 10.9.8
 يونيو (6)
 2012
 زامبيا
 غانا



 الثانية
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 10,9,8
 يونيو (6)
 2012
 الفائز من ليسوتو و بورندي
 السودان



 الثالثة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 24,23,22
 مارس (3)
 2013
 غانا
 السودان



 الثالثة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 24,23,22
 مارس (3)
 2013
 الفائز من ليسوتو و بورندي
 زامبيا



 الرابعة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 9,8,7
 يونيو (6)
 2013
 السودان
 غانا



 الرابعة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 9,8,7
 يونيو (6)
 2013
 زامبيا
 الفائز من ليسوتو و بورندي



 الخامسة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 16,15,14
 يونيو (6)
 2013
 الفائز من ليسوتو و بورندي
 غانا



 الخامسة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 16,15,14
 يونيو (6)
 2013
 زامبيا
 السودان



 السادسة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 8,7,6
 سبتمبر (9)
 2013
 غانا
 زامبيا



 السادسة
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 8,7,6
 سبتمبر (9)
 2013
 السودان
 الفائز من ليسوتو و بورندي




ملاحظات بخصوص مباريات الدور الثاني 
             1- تم وضع 3 أيام في  الجدول (الجمعة, السبت, الاحد ) من اصل 5 أيام (الأثنين, الثلاثاء) لانها  ايام أحتياط في حالة ظروف غير طبيعية .                     
               2- مبارتين في سنة 2012 خلال شهر 6 و4 مباريات في سنة 2013 أثنان منهم في شهر 6 ايضاً(يعني 4 مباريات في شهر 6 !!)
                  3- الشي الأيجابي في  الجدول مبارة الافتتاح داخل الأرض والختام داخل  الأرض .                                                                                                                                                 
 


 الدور الثالث والمرشح لكأس العالم نظام خروج المغلوب (ذهاب وأياب)





 
 الجولة
 اليوم
 التاريخ 
 الشهر
 السنة
 صاحب الأرض
 الزائر



 الأولى
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 13,12,11
 أكتوبر(10)
 2013
 بطل المجموعة أو احد ابطال المجموعات الاخرى
  احد ابطال المجموعات الاخرى أو بطل المجموعة 



 الثانية
 الجمعة, السبت, الأحد
 17,16,15
 نوفمبر (11)
 2013
  احد ابطال المجموعات الاخرى أو بطل المجموعة 
 بطل المجموعة أو احد ابطال المجموعات الاخرى




ملاحظات بخصوص مباريات الدور الثالث 
1- الدور الثالث يتكون من 10 منتخبات  (أبطال المجموعات ال10 ) ب5 مباريات والفائزون ال 5 يتأهلون مباشرة إلى كأس  العالم بالبرازيل 2014.  
2- تقام القرعة بين أبطال المجموعات  العشرة بعد الانتهاء من تصفيات الدور الثاني .. يعني في شهر (9) 2013 .                                     
3- القرعة سوف تحدد ايضاً من يلعب على  أرضه أولاً أيضاً ومن يلعب خارج  أرضه.                                                                       
 4- تم وضع 3 أيام في الجدول (الجمعة,  السبت, الاحد ) من اصل 5 أيام (الأثنين, الثلاثاء) لانها ايام أحتياط في  حالة ظروف غير طبيعية .               

وفي الختام نتمنى التوفيق للمنتخب الوطني السوداني في تصفيات كأس العالم وبالانتصار والتأهل إن شاء الله  للبرازيل 2014 
 بعد التأهل  المستحق لكأس افريقيا 2012...



*

----------

